# Error : C:\ Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\powershell.exe"



## HaniHijaz

Hi to all forum mates,

As soon I am online on the task bask bar i see an icon and goes out within seconds which is as follow:-

C:\ Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\powershell.exe"

Please inform if this is an error than how to get rid off it to avoid any further complications in my windows,PC or hard drive.

Love to all forum mates,

Hani
Newbie


----------



## HackSpoon

Can you please upload a screenshot?


----------



## HaniHijaz

This is what I see in the task bar for few seconds and the text what I see is written
C:\ Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\powershell.exe


----------



## johnb35

Its not an error, its just a program accessing it at bootup.  Should just be a small black screen top left for a few milliseconds and then it goes away.


----------



## StalkingWolf

and how to avoid this? it does like one time for 15min, and everytime it crashed my game and i get to windows


----------



## johnb35

StalkingWolf said:


> and how to avoid this? it does like one time for 15min, and everytime it crashed my game and i get to windows


You'll have to find out what program is trying to access it and stop it from running at bootup.


----------



## StalkingWolf

And how to find out what program is it and stop it pls? I am bad in those things..


----------



## johnb35

Are you using windows 10?  Open task manager, click on startup tab, disable any programs you don't want running at bootup first of all.  Then reboot and see if it still happens.  You may also be infected.  Have you ran malware scans lately with malwarebytes and adwcleaner?


----------

